# 2010 TCR advanced 1 Frame BB30 compatible?



## z1ppster (Aug 15, 2010)

hi all 

need a bit of advise.. i a nutshell FSA granted me 300euros credit so i asked them for 2x FSA Ceramic BB30 sets, thinking that ill replace my pressed BB with ceramic bearing version. 

i have now discovered that i have a GXP bottom bracket. can i pop this out and fit a bb30 bearing set to this frame? i realize i will need to purchase a new crankset.

if not i have 2x FSA Ceramic BB30 sets for sale  


Cheers and thanks in advance 

Andy..


----------



## roadboy (Apr 1, 2003)

giant frames are bb86, which uses standard sized bearings in press fit cups. BB30 requires a bigger bb shell. Giant carbon road bikes do not use bb30. You need a bb30 frame to use your fsa bb's


----------



## z1ppster (Aug 15, 2010)

thanks for confirming  i guess ill stick them on fleabay then


----------

